# Delta Lake



## michiganfisherman (Jan 6, 2014)

Is anyone familiar with Delta Lake east of Edinburg? It looks to be private but from what I have found it told me public fishing. I looked at Google earth and I see what looks like a boat launch on the east side of #1. I would like to get on #2 also. 
Is there meaning of public fishing standing on shore by a little turnoff? I am going there tomorrow to look around some more. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
New to the forum so I am in a learning curve. 

Michiganfisherman (Mark)


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Never fished there sir, I remember they closed the park off years ago cause of some deadly ameba's in the water, some folks who were swimming were infected. 

Fishing wise, wouldn't know, maybe someone else will chime in.

Welcome to 2cool.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Are you snow birding Michigan? Welcome to 2cool.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Stay away from delta. What is your target species? Lots of canals with catfish and some have bass. Do you have a boat?


----------



## michiganfisherman (Jan 6, 2014)

Sunbeam, we live in Michigan and have a place in Mission also. I go back and forth 2 or 3 times a year. 
I did not bring the boat down. I will have to fish from shore. Why is Delta Lake bad? I heard there are alligaotor gar and bass in it. 
I don't really like to go to Falcon Dam because of the distance. I know it isn't that far, but I am used to going 10 miles and having my choice of several lakes of 150 acres or more. 
I do go out in the lower Laguna Madre also. But that has to be coordinated with the friend that has the boat.
Hope that sums it up. 

50 days til spring training.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Amen on the spring training count down. Just wish we Astros fans had something to look forward to this year.

I looked at those lakes on Google Earth.
What are they? Irrigation no doubt but are they tail water holding ponds. That might mean high chemical content.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

There are warning signs at the delta lake area to not eat the fish if they are caught, usually due to high mercury, DDE and PCB concerns. I've never fished it, but have seen several driving by. Not sure what's up with the lake though. I also don't think they allow boats to be launched there, again from what I've heard never tried it. It looks like TPWD did stock the lake in 2007 and 2008 with bass fingerlings. According to TPWD the lake is both public and private.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

michiganfisherman said:


> Sunbeam, we live in Michigan and have a place in Mission also. I go back and forth 2 or 3 times a year.
> I did not bring the boat down. I will have to fish from shore. Why is Delta Lake bad? I heard there are alligaotor gar and bass in it.
> I don't really like to go to Falcon Dam because of the distance. I know it isn't that far, but I am used to going 10 miles and having my choice of several lakes of 150 acres or more.
> I do go out in the lower Laguna Madre also. But that has to be coordinated with the friend that has the boat.
> ...


I think the amoebas are still in the water, I googled it yesterday and the problem still exists.

Some folks died there years ago from the amoebas and that is why the park was closed. As someone mentioned above the Resaca and canal systems are loaded with bass, catfish, crappie and bream....

Good luck


----------



## michiganfisherman (Jan 6, 2014)

*Dela Lake*

Well, I found a number and called yesterday. Delta Lake is private and you can get on it if you have a lot. That would only be the west pond. No access to the north pond other than from standing on the shore.

I don't know what Resaca is. Please explain that to me. The canal system looks nasty to me. Like wash water. Probably a lot of catfish.

I may have to resort to driving the 80 plus miles to Falcon Lake or just being content with Port Mansfield pier.

I'm leaving here the end of January and heading back home. The ice should be 6" thick by now and the bluegills biting. Then I'll be back down in May for a couple of weeks and go out in the Laguna Madre again.

Thanks for he help. Mark

And, if it can't be fixed with a hammer, it must be an electrical problem.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Resaca is a man made lake/reservoir. I would fish a canal before delta in a heartbeat.


----------

